# A Unknow Rhombeus, need HELP here...



## Blackdude

I put that in the Piranha discution instead of the Piranha Species Identification because I wanna share that with everyone.

Who can tell me more info's about him ?

My friends got him from a old man like 3 year ago, we don't know where he come from, and we don't know why he doesn't look like a regular Piranha

Can it be a Serrasalmus Niger ? the legend of the black piranha ?

So here's the pics :


----------



## Blackdude

...


----------



## Blackdude

...


----------



## Blackdude

...


----------



## Blackdude

...


----------



## Judazzz

Looks like a very old redbelly to me, or perhaps another pygo-species, but imo. most definitely not a rhom (or S. niger - that species neither exist, nor has ever existed).

But damn, that's one impressive fish - he looks scary as hell








Reminds me of one of those menacing deep sea fish... Any idea how large it is?

Its shape/colors can be caused by the conditions it was kept in: got any details?


----------



## DonH

I agree... It's definitely not a rhom. My guess would be a very dark piraya.

Sorry, gotta move it to the appropriate forum.


----------



## sccavee

Yea looks like a old red.


----------



## Raptor

My guess is also a dark piraya. But it could be just a natt with those red eyes


----------



## crazyklown89

wow








that looks like a redbelly but with rhom colors!! interesting I've NEVER seen a piranha like that before!

oh what else is in the tank??? it's fins looks a lil shredded but overall a very beautiful fish


----------



## X-D-X

Def. not a rhom probely a natereri!! Tell your friend to keep up the good job!!


----------



## Husky_Jim

First of all this looks pygo for sure...but it is very strange...check its gills.it looks like it survived from a chemical accident...








I believe that only Frank will be able to solve this mistery.....

How big is it?

Jim


----------



## Blackdude

husky_jim said:


> First of all this looks pygo for sure...but it is very strange...check its gills.it looks like it survived from a chemical accident...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that only Frank will be able to solve this mistery.....
> 
> How big is it?
> 
> Jim


 Not big, I would say meaby 5 inch but what is the most impressif, he's almost 2 inch tick..









it's a old midget pygo ??


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

for me that looks like a natt

b.c.


----------



## traumatic

That looks like a natt, like everyone said. Looks very old and deformed, possibly in too small of a tank all it's life. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## hastatus

It appears to be P. nattereri. The dark color is not uncommon. Perhaps a better photo would help narrow it down for certain.


----------



## Blackdude

hastatus said:


> It appears to be P. nattereri. The dark color is not uncommon. Perhaps a better photo would help narrow it down for certain.


The dark color is not uncommon.. But I never sean one on piranha-fury








Do someone else have a dark black red belly with red eyes ?

And everybody say it's a old Nat, but how old do you think he is ? 5 - 10 - 15 - 20 - 25 - 30 years old ?


----------



## Judazzz

Here's a pic of my largest red (about 8" guesstimated) when he turned to the Dark Side


















And here's a German site with lots of pics of very dark redbellies: www.nattereri.de.

It's really hard to tell how old a piranha is - if my memory serves me right, you need to look at a scale under a microscope to be 100% sure - it has growth rings, similar to trees.


----------



## DonH

Judazzz said:


> It's really hard to tell how old a piranha is - if my memory serves me right, you need to look at a scale under a microscope to be 100% sure - it has growth rings, similar to trees.


 That's how they estimate the age of very old koi.


----------



## Judazzz

DonH said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to tell how old a piranha is - if my memory serves me right, you need to look at a scale under a microscope to be 100% sure - it has growth rings, similar to trees.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how they estimate the age of very old koi.
Click to expand...

 Do you know if it works for other species of fish as well?


----------



## DonH

Judazzz said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to tell how old a piranha is - if my memory serves me right, you need to look at a scale under a microscope to be 100% sure - it has growth rings, similar to trees.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how they estimate the age of very old koi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know if it works for other species of fish as well?
Click to expand...

 I have only heard of this method being used on koi (but I'm sure it has been done on other species). That is how they determined the age of Hanako (the oldest koi recorded) to be well over 200 years old.

Maybe Frank can add his insights.

Sorry for derailing this thread...


----------



## crazyklown89

Koi usually live to about 150-175 yrs so 200 is defintely not out of the question haha

Wow I want a black pygo!!!! THEY LOOK AWESOME!


----------



## wrathofgeo

wow, thats a crazy lookin fish! does he know where it was collected from, or was it raised captive?


----------



## Death in #'s

dam thats a sweet natt


----------



## Blackdude

wrathofgeo said:


> wow, thats a crazy lookin fish! does he know where it was collected from, or was it raised captive?


 No we don't know nothing about him









that's why I need professionel help !!

I sead to my friend that I will find out for him !!


----------



## AVO

That fish went through some chemical spill look at the blueish gill.

The eye looks sunken in. Looks liek it was found in the swamps of NewJersey.


----------



## phishin06

thats a crazy looking pygo....and pygo for sure...

its gills are hanging out!


----------



## Blackdude

So no more info's ?


----------



## Judazzz

Blackdude said:


> So no more info's ?


 What info do you need?

I don't think anyone feels the urge to post an essay on redbelly care and behaviour here out of the blue (since it's all available elsewhere on this board), so if you have any questions, just post them...


----------



## wrathofgeo

i think he means on what exact fish it is...

i really dont know, does look like a pygo.... wiered...


----------



## Mbuna Your Self

Is there any way it all that it was maybe crossed with something?


----------



## Blackdude

Mbuna Your Self said:


> Is there any way it all that it was maybe crossed with something?


 hummm .. I don't know ..

We only know that he's from south america









and he's a black red belly


----------



## redrubykiller

I would say that Pygo is in the 20 or even 30+ yrs category as this has been documented in by Piranha researchers in South America who kept young Pygocentrus specimen and studied their growth patterns, body and coloration metamorphosis as they mature. With the proper conditions and sound diet these fishes can outlive most of us, I have 5 nats all over 8 inches in a 200 gallon tank for over 8yrs and they are still very light in coloration to some people that says Reds can only live to 10 yrs or so are out of thier mind as my shoal are quite active and they are not in the very least gonna die of old age in the next couple of years many die because of bad water conditions, insufficient diet and stress due to lack of tank space.


----------



## andymel

Death in # said:


> dam thats a sweet natt










That thing looks like it went to Hell and back


----------



## Death in #'s

andymel said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam thats a sweet natt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks like it went to Hell and back
Click to expand...









its unigue thats why its sweet


----------



## Blackdude

He want to know how much it worth $$ ?
any ideal ?

I said to him that it's only a old nat, so I don't think it worth a lot... but who know ?


----------



## IDONTKARE47

looks like a pygo but thats a crazy looking pygo


----------



## fishfinder

how much to buy this fish


----------



## fishfinder

I want this fish is there a price tag on it.


----------



## Hypergenix

red


----------



## Guest

yeah id say its a natt....not big enough to be a piraya. ive seen gills like that on other old reds before. that fish looks like hell! lol!! i love it!


----------



## Blackdude

fishfinder said:


> I want this fish is there a price tag on it.


 He don't want to sell it... at less.. $$$

He just want to know how much you want to pay for it ?









It's a solitary red belly, so I don't know if he can live in a shoal...


----------



## Lifer374

move it to classifieds...Has nothing to do with "IDing" anymore.


----------



## hastatus

> Thompson374 Posted on Feb 24 2004, 03:11 PM
> move it to classifieds...Has nothing to do with "IDing" anymore.


Agree.


----------



## Tchr7

old midget natts tend to be meals for young buck males.....


----------



## RhomZilla

Does the P still look stressed like that??







Well if you like you can start up a new thread so folks wouldnt have to go through the pages to see how much your selling it for.


----------



## blueprint

how much? and do you ship?

:rock:


----------



## lament configuration

Blackdude said:


> fishfinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want this fish is there a price tag on it.
> 
> 
> 
> He don't want to sell it... at less.. $$$
> 
> He just want to know how much you want to pay for it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a solitary red belly, so I don't know if he can live in a shoal...
Click to expand...

 Could he make change for a button?

(C. montgomery burns)


----------



## nitrofish

I think since this piranha isn't for sale, or at least not yet maybe the regular piranha discusion would be a better place to talk about this fish.


----------



## fishfinder

it looks like a nat. its just been beat up. if you are looking for a good home for it ill pay shipping and a little cash


----------



## fishfinder

if its five inches i'd say 40 bucks. plus shipping which is a lot.


----------



## fiaman101

All this is is a old neglected natti. it may look cool but it is not


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> I put that in the Piranha discution instead of the Piranha Species Identification because I wanna share that with everyone.


And everyone is allowed in piranha species identification. Moved.


----------



## hastatus

> Serrapygo Posted on Feb 25 2004, 05:51 PM
> QUOTE
> I put that in the Piranha discution instead of the Piranha Species Identification because I wanna share that with everyone.
> 
> And everyone is allowed in piranha species identification. Moved.


The species itself has been identified and moving it back and forth does not help the situation. The topic is now closed.

If the person who originated the thread wishes to discuss this topic further, suggest he begin a new thread out of Species Identification and into the appropriate forum. Thanks.


----------

